# Allies for a WoC army, Chaos Dwarves or Daemons



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Guys, My Tzeentch chaos WoC army is approaching the size where I'm thinking about taking some allies, and I'm imming and arring between either deamons or chaos dwarves, I wouldn't be using them in a tourney do still ok with rav hordes list. 

So what do you guys think would be a better choice? If i went daemons it would be tzeentch heavy so horrors, flamers, screamers and furies with either Kairos or a LoC. If I went CDs it would be range WM heavy with a few cheap hobbos.

Wht would be a more fun list to use and add the most to the WoCs? I've never played as the new deamons or a dwarven army so am fairly niave about both armies.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Chaos dwarfs, for the artillery and blunderbuss's aside from greater daemons, DoC dont give WoC anything they cant already do, or do better.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

This be one of them rhetorical questions right?

DWARFESESES!


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

:goodpost:

Hope this doesn't sound patronising, but you have an army of CC MONSTERS, even Core, whose only dedicated ranged choice is the Hellcannon (which admittedly is pretty handy), and you have to choose a complement from a shortlist of 1. Possibly the best ranged army in the game - especially with the shift to troops - and 2.


Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> DoC dont give WoC anything they cant already do, or do better.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Chaos Dwarves for certain.
Having faced them, they are full of surprises.
not only do they have ranged attacks, but they can help fill out your army with cheap and effective hobgoblins.
Best of luck!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, though You gave a different answer than i was expecting. 

Now I just need to figure out how to sculpt with greenstuff, this may be the start of a long project....


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I wouldn't underestimate the use of Daemons. WoC aren't exactly versatile in terms of Lores (in terms of what each Lore is good at), so Kairos would be a very nice addition to your army. Another thing to consider are the Bloodcrushers: they do what your good ol' Chaos Knights used to do: run anyone's ass over. Or perhaps the Seekers would be another unit to take a look at, they do pretty well from what I've heard (or was that 40K? ).

I'm not saying that Chaos Dwarves would be a bad idea, in fact, they would balance out your army... but do you really need balance? Your army is probably the best close combat army in the game, why would you start shooting all of the sudden when you can further enchance your already formidable close combat capabilities?

I don't mean to disagree with what has been said, it would be nice to see our smiths back but I thought it would be best if you'd examine the question from a different perspective.


----------

